# hammer grip shooting and little talk about more technical stuff



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys, I posted this video on the "homemade slingshots"but I want to post it here too because in this video beside shooting I talked a little bit about other technical stuff, well......better I could say, personal preference that works for me 

For this reason I think It fits under The art of shooting.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

sorry for my english.....and :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I just saw that I did not write anything in the "final text" of the video and for this reason there is "title text here" :rofl:

Well It was "Thanks for watching"


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, and very nice explanations.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Great slinging Volp. You are a accuracy monster.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you very much my Friend, now I`m going to bed and rethink "anew" my slingshot concepts


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Great shooting!!! Very nice sling-shot!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Great shooting, and very nice explanations.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks a lot Charles! I am happy that You could understand what I said!  Sometimes It is hard for me to understand my own videos!

Take care my Friend!



BC-Slinger said:


> Great slinging Volp. You are a accuracy monster.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


Thanks a lot Man!! I really appreciate your compliment because It is from a great shooter!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Peter Recuas said:


> Thank you very much my Friend, now I`m going to bed and rethink "anew" my slingshot concepts


I do the same thing!!  I go to bed thinking about slingshots!

Thanks a lot Peter!!!



Pilgrim said:


> Great shooting!!! Very nice sling-shot!!!


I am happy that you liked it!! 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great video!
Thanks for the great shooting as usual and thanks for the technical explications. Already I told you in the homemade slingshot post...you make me want to shoot hammer grip!
Grazie socio


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Great video!
> Thanks for the great shooting as usual and thanks for the technical explications. Already I told you in the homemade slingshot post...you make me want to shoot hammer grip!
> Grazie socio


We are restless..... always searching......the best grip, design.....the life is a long travel 

Grazie socio, mi raccomando in gamba amico


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Oh my friend you done very well with your english..Not too worry your ..shooting more that well makes up for it..*

*Yes my friend there are hundreds of slingshots out there on the market..for those people who do not make there own*

*we all as shooters have to find what will work best for us..What you have & how you shoot ..just may not work for me too say...*

*It all come's as you know practice practice practice..plus finding the slingshot too fit the hand....Your video's are always*

*inspiring to watch....Thank You for sharing your experience & talents....Be well...."May Your Ammo Fly Straight"*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Axel R (Jul 17, 2015)

Great video and nice shooting.I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Great video Volp :wave:

I can only agree with you about wider forktips gives cleaner vision. You had a similar shooter when you shot the 25 meters am I right? As i see you tuned that and made it even simpler to make.

Thanks for sharing and happy shooting


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well Volp, you did it again. The point you make starting at 3:30 is invaluable to me. I love a good hammer grip, always have, for the very reason you so eloquently illustrate in your video. Thanks to you I can now state it concisely: The hammer grip facilitates a natural follow-thru.

So why is it that those who prefer to employ such a grip are often thought of as "new" to slingshots, or are profoundly naive regarding intricacies that only years of practice can reveal? Not having my thumb and forefinger all up in my business during the shot is pleasurable, and activates the long muscles in my left forearm-- enhancing feel to me at least. I've taken to shooting my Scout that way too, and I'm diggin' it...

Superior vid. Well done.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> *Oh my friend you done very well with your english..Not too worry your ..shooting more that well makes up for it..*
> 
> *Yes my friend there are hundreds of slingshots out there on the market..for those people who do not make there own*
> 
> ...


First....Thanks a lot about my english!! 

You are right my Friend, "practice practice..." There are not short roads 

Oldmiser, thanks again to take time to leave a comment!

Take care



Axel R said:


> Great video and nice shooting.I enjoyed it a lot.


Thanks Man!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Great video Volp :wave:
> 
> I can only agree with you about wider forktips gives cleaner vision. You had a similar shooter when you shot the 25 meters am I right? As i see you tuned that and made it even simpler to make.
> 
> Thanks for sharing and happy shooting


You are right! I used almost the same shooter for the 25mt badge, well the forks are exactly the same, just the grip is different. But the template I used to make the fork, all the front part is te same I used almost 2 years ago to make the other "hammer soul" 

Thanks a lot my Friend!



CornDawg said:


> Well Volp, you did it again. The point you make starting at 3:30 is invaluable to me. I love a good hammer grip, always have, for the very reason you so eloquently illustrate in your video. Thanks to you I can now state it concisely: The hammer grip facilitates a natural follow-thru.
> 
> So why is it that those who prefer to employ such a grip are often thought of as "new" to slingshots, or are profoundly naive regarding intricacies that only years of practice can reveal? Not having my thumb and forefinger all up in my business during the shot is pleasurable, and activates the long muscles in my left forearm-- enhancing feel to me at least. I've taken to shooting my Scout that way too, and I'm diggin' it...
> 
> Superior vid. Well done.


I agree in every point of your comment!! You said right!!

Hammer grip is so natural, and In really enjoyed where You said "So why is it that those who prefer............" 

Does This mean that the beginning is the same of the end?  the life is a circle 

Thanks a lot!!

Volp


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Dude, it's 7:30 am...

I don't do philosophic 'til after 11. :what:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Dude, it's 7:30 am...
> 
> I don't do philosophic 'til after 11. :what:


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Volp,
your videos are great! I love them.
There are entertainment and information all in one.
And you are right high constrast and smaler bands make it easier for your (and my) brain to aim.
Aiming is more intuitiv than most people believe. 
Thanks!
Stefan


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I see your and my frame designs are becoming more similar every day. You are getting more into ergonomics and fat handles and hammer grip than before. They sure are comfortable, no?

Increible punteria amigo...verdad, su puntaria es superior. Buenas explicaciones tambien. (disculpame por mi so/so Espanol).

Aqui es un pica en mi taller ahora... no hay tiempo para terminar.

The SS pictured isn't done yet, no time to complete it.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

the core said:


> Hi Volp,
> your videos are great! I love them.
> There are entertainment and information all in one.
> And you are right high constrast and smaler bands make it easier for your (and my) brain to aim.
> ...


I agree with you Stefan!! 

Thanks a lot for your comment and for sharing your opinion 

take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I see your and my frame designs are becoming more similar every day. You are getting more into ergonomics and fat handles and hammer grip than before. They sure are comfortable, no?
> 
> Increible punteria amigo...verdad, su puntaria es superior. Buenas explicaciones tambien. (disculpame por mi so/so Espanol).
> 
> ...


Tu so/so Español es mejor de mi so/so Ingles 

Gracias amigo mio, tenes razón they sure are super comfortable!!

the grip of your slingshot looks great.

Saludame las andes!!

Volp


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Your skills are off the charts!!! Enjoy watching you shoot!!! Keep the camera rolling! OK?


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks to post the video here too....so you give me the opportunity to whatch two times.... :looney: :looney: :looney:I whatched with more attention but even this time i miss the little jump!!! :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:

See you soon


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks for sharing. Your skills are off the charts!!! Enjoy watching you shoot!!! Keep the camera rolling! OK?


I will!!! 

thanks a lot bud, I am happy that you enjoyed!

take care



DEDO said:


> Thanks to post the video here too....so you give me the opportunity to whatch two times.... :looney: :looney: :looney:I whatched with more attention but even this time i miss the little jump!!! :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:
> 
> See you soon


 :wave:


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

You're great man!!!! Great!!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

grappo73 said:


> You're great man!!!! Great!!!!


Thanks!! I really appreciate


----------

